# Quikcrete mortar mix for stucco base coat



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello to all. I just put a base coat of Quikcrete mortar mix on some exterior block walls around my house. They have been sitting for some years and never finished them. I pressure washed them and hit them with a muriatic acid solution first. I did not realize the mortar is type n, should of used type s or m or do you think i will be alright? Going to put California stucco over it. Still have some to do. Any Suggestions will Help! Thanks Poppy


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

What is California stucco?


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha, google is my friend.

I thought it was a specific style, not a brand.

If it is an EIFS finish coat you will probably be fine. I have that stuff on some clothes still from about 6 years ago, the pants are worn down to nothing and the EIFS is still brand new looking, tough stuff.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2010)

It's the brand name (California Stucco) out of New Jersey. Standard masonry stucco


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No worries, but next time add some fibermesh and latex bonding adhesive.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Around here something such as Western One Coat should have been used. It has the fiber mesh that Tscarborough mentioned.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2010)

On the the north side of my front stairs where there was some mold before I cleaned it I brushed on Stuccobond diluted 50/50. I tried chipping away some on that wall and another that I didn't use bonding agent and seems to be well adhered. The one wall left on main house do you guys think I should use type S mortar or am I worrying for no reason? I may also want to switch to Sonewall acrylic stucco but someone told me it might be a problem over mortar with lime. Also can go over 20 year old standard stucco with the Sonnewall after pressure washing it?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

For stucco, Type S or N is really a meaningless standard. How much compressive strength do you think you need? Is like Superman pressing against the wall?

For stucco, you want flexural strength and minimal plastic shrinkage, so a high lime, fiber reinforced mix is best.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks T, I was worried but not anymore. You guys are great. I'm new to this site, it's the best


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Just out of curiousity who advised you to use either type n or type s mortar as base coat for EIFS?

I have never heard of this being done so I cant speculate.

If you are planning to do regular stucco I do not get why would you want mortar instead of portland mix?

You are going to have headache with brushing/rolling bonding agent on(waste of time).

If you are planning to do EIFS why not to just get regular base coat for acrylic?


----------



## Poppy (Oct 22, 2010)

Not knowing anyone to ask and always relying on myself I usually do the right thing. Unfortunately not having enough experience and being in a hurry this is what I did. It may not be right but if it will do the job I will be happy and learn from my mistake. Twenty years ago when the house was built I mixed from scratch sand, couple of shovels of lime and maybe 15-20 shovel of sand for base coat and lasted excellent. Life hit and never finished. I don't know that's why I'm here!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

California Stucco doesnt require anything underneath it. It is the god of stucco. Scrape it off and put the CS directly on the block.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> California Stucco doesnt require anything underneath it. It is the god of stucco. Scrape it off and put the CS directly on the block.


hey JBM,you have link on that stuff? kinda curious,I have been googling it and could not find something matching your description.

Thanks a lot :thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> hey JBM,you have link on that stuff? kinda curious,I have been googling it and could not find something matching your description.
> 
> Thanks a lot :thumbup:


Yeah its made by Silpro. Very similar to Utrowel by Umaco. I labored on a block wall on a garage that was stuccoed with this stuff in 1986. It looks pretty much exactly as it did when I was sponging it. I also did a block retaining wall at my parents house when I was 20, 21 years ago. Looks exactly the same as the day I finished it, save some dirt on it.


----------



## Stephen Toker (Nov 26, 2019)

I am going to apply PVA reinforced stucco to an existing block wall building that is currently painted. Clean it and go ahead? or remove the paint first? I can sand blast it, if necessary.
I am more familiar with 3 coat system on framed walls.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Paint needs to come off. Any unsound surface under it needs to come off. Any cracks need filling.


----------

